# Porsche 996 GT3 RS- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As some will already know the Porsche GT3 RS is my ultimate car, one I have been desperate to book for a long time, so imagine my excitement when it finally turned up.
The owner had recently just returned from a trip round Europe and required a wheels off and thorough detail to bring it back to a standard it deserved.

Final write-up for August as I'm of on a well earned holiday- enjoy.

Upon arrival and navigating the step ups to allow access to the trolley jack,










Wheels removed and time to tidy up the arch & suspension area, cleaned with various brushes and Meguiars super degreaser & de-tarred.










































Whilst the alloys were off it was time to give a thorough clean throughout, clean using AS Smartwheels and de-tarred.

































Inner alloys then sealed with Wheel wax,

















Calipers sealed using Werkstat prime strong,










With the wheels back on, the engine bay was given a thorough clean,



















Plastics and rubbers protected with 303 Aerospace,










Pre foamed using Meguiars apc, left to dwell for 5 mins or so and pressure rinsed,










Shuts and trim cleansed with apc,

































Tyres de-greased,










Re-foamed with a weak solution of Meguiars shampoo+, then washed using the typical safe practices,










Plenty of De-tarring and de-contamination,




























Vehicle then pulled inside and examined under lighting, starting with the O/S rear quarter as with all details, after trying several polish and pad combo's Menzerna Fast Gloss and Gloss-it light cut pads were settled upon,




























50/50 example,










After 3 sets of passes and prior to refinement,



















A few before and afters, all prior to refinement,

































































































With the bonnet being carbon I wanted to keep the heat down to chase out some of the deeper scratches, also these models have had issues before with air pockets, so switched over to a sheepskin pad & Meguiars #105.




























Some 4 hours later and the finish was nearer to how I wanted it,




























Rear lights polished with a 4" pad and IP3.02,


























Some areas non accessable to the rotary were polished by hand with #105,



















Paintwork refined using a Gloss-it finishing pad and #205,



















Vehicle pulled outside and rinsed to remove any polishing dust,



















Alloys pre-cleansed with Acrylic strong, then topped with Swissvax autobahn,

















Leaving them looking beautiful,










Arches dressed,










Tyres dressed with Swissvax pneu,










Paintwork pre-cleansed with Blackfire gloss enhancement,










Followed by Blackfire wet diamond sealant via the DA, left to cure for an hour or so before removing,










Exhausts polished using Meguiars metal, worked in by hand and then polished with fine grade wire wool,

































Some cotton bud cleaning,



















Rubber and plastic trim nourished with CG new look gel,










Glass pre-cleaned throughout with 3M foam, then Carlack window sealant to protect,










Luggage compartment vaccuumed and plastics treated with 303 aerospace,










Interior given a once over with the vac, trim wiped down, rubber seals fed and shuts protected,










A final layer of protection added in the form of Blackfire midnight sun,



















Some 12 hours later a final wipedown with Britemax detailing spray,




























Wheels torqued up to 130 NM as per the database and the vehicle is complete.










All in all some 36 hours spent over 4 days on an awesome machine and a very enjoyable detail.

*Finished results.*


























































































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Terrific write-up. You never fails to impress. Finish on those wheels looks superb. Don't think I've seen white look so glossy.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice, looks like its been lowered?


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

what a change! Really like the photos to. its nice to see a car like this actually gets driven.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

wot a beautiful car. looks perfect. such an amazing job well done


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Great job there. I'm sure it looks better than new. Nicest NA 911 by a mile.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

awesome finish on an awesome motor, fantastic:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Rob fantastic work


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Great write up, glad to see a beautiful car being treated properly.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Love it very good job indeed mate


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

awesome work again mate. Quite a bit of tar on it too, though its to be expected.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Divine said:


> Very nice, looks like its been lowered?


Thanks, I'm sure the set up wasn't standard.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as always Rob :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Brilliant mate. I share the same enthusiasm for the gt3 Rs! I've done a fair few laps in them on the Nürburgring. Where they belong. Awesome machines!!

Enjoy your holiday! I'm away on the 20th too. Can't wait!


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Awsome.one of my favourite cars.
Great work.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

Excelent stuff rob. Looks at home on your drive. Chafford needs its own gt3 ;-) have a good holiday. 
When you say 3 passes does that meqn going over the panel 3 times. Sorry thats probably stupid question. 

Have a good holiday 
Jamie


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent work mate


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome detail Rob, perfect finish on a stunning GT3, enjoy that holiday mate, im off aswell 2day for 2 weeks in sunny Cyprus, have a great one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

simply stunning:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

JPC said:


> Brilliant mate. I share the same enthusiasm for the gt3 Rs! I've done a fair few laps in them on the Nürburgring. Where they belong. Awesome machines!!
> 
> Enjoy your holiday! I'm away on the 20th too. Can't wait!


Cheers bud, have a good one.



gotamintvtr said:


> Excelent stuff rob. Looks at home on your drive. Chafford needs its own gt3 ;-) have a good holiday.
> When you say 3 passes does that meqn going over the panel 3 times. Sorry thats probably stupid question.
> 
> Have a good holiday
> Jamie


Thanks Jamie, yep 3 sets of passes- completing an area by polishing and breaking down x 3



Deanvtec said:


> Awesome detail Rob, perfect finish on a stunning GT3, enjoy that holiday mate, im off aswell 2day for 2 weeks in sunny Cyprus, have a great one.


Cheers Dean, 1 more car to detail and thats my lot for a fortnight, 1st time for a while I've really been looking forward to just shutting off, been a busy year thus far, you have a good one to and don't go too David Dickinson.:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Loving the gloss achieved on that Rob, nice one to finish on for sure


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice....

The GT3RS was the first Porsche I ever liked! Used to hate them with a passion until I saw one of these


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bravo quelle boulot


----------



## SimonWRX (Mar 18, 2007)

lovely job. GT3 is so autosessive!!!


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

That looks amazing. Love the finish on the tyres. I see a 911 GT3RS every morning on my way to work. It could do with a good detail. I'll send him your way!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice rob, proper thorough job.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very very very nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> very nice....
> 
> The GT3RS was the first Porsche I ever liked! Used to hate them with a passion until I saw one of these


totally agree i hated porsches till these


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation Rob, great pics & write up:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely mate :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Really really nice job Rob :thumb:

Looks like the van in the background in some of the pictures is the support vehicle :lol: Don't they make a nice matching pair ..

Have a good hols mate.


----------



## sososteph28 (Jun 23, 2010)

great JOB :thumb:


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Absolutely stunning on one of my all time favourite Porkers :thumb:

Love the attention to detail and some superb photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks stunning Rob, bet you was reluctant to give the owner his keys back 

Have a good holiday mate :thumb:

Neil


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent job mate, car looks stunning in the photos :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Totally amazing work mate!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great Work Rob :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice super work


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

awesome Rob!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Rob. White is always difficult to post defects but you certaibly won that one. Great correction and beautiful finish :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

woodymbr said:


> That looks amazing. Love the finish on the tyres. I see a 911 GT3RS every morning on my way to work. It could do with a good detail. I'll send him your way!


Thanks mate.:thumb:



ads2k said:


> Really really nice job Rob :thumb:
> 
> Looks like the van in the background in some of the pictures is the support vehicle :lol: Don't they make a nice matching pair ..
> 
> Have a good hols mate.


Thanks Adam, they are well suited aren't they.:lol:



Perfection Detailing said:


> Looks stunning Rob, bet you was reluctant to give the owner his keys back
> 
> Have a good holiday mate :thumb:
> 
> Neil


Cheers Neil, had the car for over a week because of the weather and collection, it was starting to look right at home in my garage.



Mr Face said:


> Nice one Rob. White is always difficult to post defects but you certaibly won that one. Great correction and beautiful finish :thumb:


Thanks Mike, yep managed to narrow 300 pics down to about 100.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job! Great to see such a detailed write up!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

First class work as always Rob, on a car we both love :argie: 

Have a great holiday mate! Speak when you get back


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice looking results on a cracking car - love the attention to detail shown, and the beautiful finish achieved :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

:argie: Superb Detail, one day she might be mine!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Superb work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, as always much appreciated.

Gleammachine signing off for 2 weeks- Adios :wave:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

love the finish on the wheels.... How much off the car is carbon do you know?

Very pretty car in the white and red.... Would like it more in black and Orange Personal choice..... Great pic's and write up.....:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

123quackers said:


> love the finish on the wheels.... How much off the car is carbon do you know?
> 
> Very pretty car in the white and red.... Would like it more in black and Orange Personal choice..... Great pic's and write utp.....:thumb:


Thanks, bonnet, mirrors & spoiler are carbon, the engine cover and rear screen plastic as far as +'m aware.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work, excellent attention to detail, what a stunning car to work on too, makes all the hard work all the more satisfying.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding job! Great to see such a detailed write up!





Viper said:


> First class work as always Rob, on a car we both love :argie:
> 
> Have a great holiday mate! Speak when you get back





Dave KG said:


> Very nice looking results on a cracking car - love the attention to detail shown, and the beautiful finish achieved :thumb:





paranoid73 said:


> :argie: Superb Detail, one day she might be mine!





dsms said:


> Superb work!





Rgk Detailing said:


> Top work, excellent attention to detail, what a stunning car to work on too, makes all the hard work all the more satisfying.:thumb:


Thanks guys, as always much appreciated.

Back from 2 glorious weeks in Spain now.:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lovely job & write up mate:thumb: I want one sooooo badly!


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Talk about died and gone to heaven ! gorgeous car, stunning work as usual rob


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

I have one word for this........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................AMAIZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :argie:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Amazing job!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

great car,great job


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Absolutely stunning car and first class detail

Thanks for sharing

:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Fantastic work, just love these cars. I bet that was very pleasing to do.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, saw one identical to this today, gorgeous red wheels, the lot and came back to see if it was. It could easily be the very same car. 

Fantasitc job, some serious correction and such a gorgeous finish with the blackfire twins. Who knows I may even get into these one day :lol::lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob, saw one identical to this today, gorgeous red wheels, the lot and came back to see if it was. It could easily be the very same car.
> 
> Fantasitc job, some serious correction and such a gorgeous finish with the blackfire twins. Who knows I may even get into these one day :lol::lol:


Thanks Mike, you may well have seen it today, I know the owner was considering getting a new/newer one.

Crack the Blackfire out, think you'll be pleased.:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome result on white, given how hard that colour is to photograph I'm sure it looked even better in the flesh, top job!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there looks stunning


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Seems the current trend these days so.... cheers mate.


----------

